# Poor mans flag case....



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

The title is just to reflect my lack of shed.....

Inspired by Jerry, I decided to get outside and try and make a flag case for my Dad's RSL (returned Servicemans Leauge) flag.

I was working outside then the rain came and interrupted the session.

Jerry, I was trying to copy the jig you made for your first case in Sept last year.

Photo 1 shows the stop block setup for cutting all parts to length,

Shot 2 shows my cobbled up jig ......LOL (may glue several squares of MDF together to make a better jig.

Shot 3 and 4 show the end results... as close to 45degrees as I am likely to get..


Lesson learned, my chop saw will only gut up to 3" downward so I may have to cut the pieces in 3" strips and glue a 5" plank..

James.

Now, if the rain clears......


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi James

I can show you the water but I can't make you drink 

The one block way works so well it will amaze you I think..

=======




jw2170 said:


> The title is just to reflect my lack of shed.....
> 
> Inspired by Jerry, I decided to get outside and try and make a flag case for my Dad's RSL (returned Servicemans Leauge) flag.
> 
> ...


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi James
> 
> I can show you the water but I can't make you drink
> 
> ...



BJ, one of the things I do not doubt on this forum, is the effectiveness of your jigs...

However, I am going with the 90 + 45 + 45 setup for the triangle.

In any case, I am restricted by the depth of cut on my chop saw and also table saw.

I will have to re-read Jerry's first thread to see how he coped with that problem

The rain did not clear, so I did not get a chance to make any more progress.

I will see what I can do next week-end.

James


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

They were not wrong when they said that necessity was the mother of invention James. For a one off, it doesn't matter how you get there so long as the result is correct. For multiples, I know that you would come up with a different method! The weather in Sydney has a lot to answer for.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

James I would love to be able to explain all I did at that time, but I think I've slept since then!! My saw is a 12" slider. The main reason for the new jig is because of the trouble I had fitting and doing the glue up. I don't know if you saw the post from this AM, if not check it out for another way to do the build.

03/13/2010 Sorry for the mess up here, it's fixed now.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi James

I know you don't like jigs but take a look on the link below,just for kicks..

" depth of cut " not a big deal, just make two sets and put in a spine or just glue them as one triangle box, if you use the Magic box way from the RWS you will have a lid that will just slip over the bottom nice and clean and you will not see the joint on the two boxes, glass in the top lid and some wood stock for the bottom box..

http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/20666-flag-display-case-2.html#post170965

Note James**** you can use the same block on the band saw if you use the miter slot on the band saw (sled way ), in that way you can make the sides 6" tall the norm..

========



jw2170 said:


> BJ, one of the things I do not doubt on this forum, is the effectiveness of your jigs...
> 
> However, I am going with the 90 + 45 + 45 setup for the triangle.
> 
> ...


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

harrysin said:


> They were not wrong when they said that necessity was the mother of invention James. For a one off, it doesn't matter how you get there so long as the result is correct. For multiples, I know that you would come up with a different method! The weather in Sydney has a lot to answer for.



Harry,

And what an invention.....
I just grabbed what was at hand the I knew was 90degrees...

I did not get back to the case over the week-end (HAD to go sailing on Sunday...)

I intend to build jig similar to Jerrys next week-end.

I'm not complaining about the rain, we need it.

PS I saw it was 39/39 in Perth last week. Loverly...

James


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

xplorx4 said:


> James I would love to be able to explain all I did at that time, but I think I've slept since then!! My saw is a 12" slider. The main reason for the new jig is because of the trouble I had fitting and doing the glue up. I don't know if you saw the post from this AM, if not check it out for another way to do the build.
> 
> 03/13/2010 Sorry for the mess up here, it's fixed now.



Jerry,

Sometimes i am just an impatient sod.

I will take time to go back and read your threads to see how you made your case.

James


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi James
> 
> I know you don't like jigs but take a look on the link below,just for kicks..
> 
> ...



BJ,

1. I do like jigs, I think they are an important part of good woodworking. I just sometimes act impatiently...


2. Thanks for the tip on the band saw. I just bought a 12" BS before Christmas and did not think of that.

3. I was thinking of the two 3" pieces glued together but did not think of the spline. Great tip. Thanks 

James


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Well good morning James, at least here it is just after 2AM. I am trying to remember all the problems I had. I will list them as best I can, these may be out of any order. 
(The first 6 will be before glue up.)
1. Do all the profile work on the front.
2. Do your rabid and dado cuts.
3. I used lexan instead of glass for the front. The reason is it won't break and because it cannot be replaced without tearing the whole thing apart. 
4. I used 1/4" plywood for the back cover.
5. I finished the inside before glue up, being careful not to get anything on the fasces that would have glue on them.
6. I finished the outside early so as not to get anything on the lexan.
7. I think I noticed you were going to make your case fairly deep. May I suggest you fold your flag, lay it flat and measure the thickness. Add 1/4" for the back and about 1/2-3/4" for your front profile. You may want to go deeper than that but to keep the flag pressed firmly against the lexan, or glass if you chose that, you would need a filler between the front and back. I made mine from plywood cut to fit the inside of the case with blocks deep enough to push the flag against the front when the back was installed. I added felt to mine just to make it look better. 
8. When I applied the back I was careful to keep the screws symmetrical, I used brass and aligned the slots vertically for appearance sake. (I was glad I did because it sits in the church library with a window behind it in a hallway. I have been accused of being annul about such things.) 
That covers most of the details as best I can remember them. Oh yes, the reason my jigs have such massive pieces of oak is to insure there is no give in them when cutting or gluing things up. It doesn’t take much to get it off. If you have any other questions let me know.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Update*

Just thought I would throw in an update on the flag case.

I was sailing all last weekend and this weekend (Easter) we are going to the wine region at Mudgee NSW for a few days R&R.

The flag is at my brothers house in Grafton and I have asked him for the measurements. ( I think the flag is smaller than the US flags mentioned)

Two weeks ago, I made a chop saw jig similar to Jerry's for the 22.5 degree cuts so am waiting on the measurements.

I have also ordered the DVD from the NYW where Norm makes a 25degree jig for making louvers. I hope to adapt that jig to make the cuts on the band saw.

At this stage, it looks like 10th April is the next work day.

Thanks Jerry and Doug for your PMs

Lets call this a work in progress. 

James


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Enjoy the wine tasting James and don't hold back, Maree can do the driving!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Stage 1*

Today I got the jig finished, cut the timber to rough size and cut the end angles on the two side pieces.

Next week, it will be to the router to rout the rebate and the groove for the glass.

The tenon jig was very effective for cutting the angles :dance3:

James


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*update*

I have been working on the flag case for a while now and seem to be making some progress.

Went for Queensland walnut instead of the pine.

Made a glue up jig.

Cut to size and routered dados and rabbets.

First glue up yesterday.

Inserted acrylic and glued in bottom.

I have added some photos.

James


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

It's coming along nicely James and your cross-cut jig is obviously working well.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*one more photo*

Gluing the bottom in place.

James


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice work James. Won't be long now.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Looking good James, I have been so out of pocket lately with projects at church. If I can be of any assistance be sure to let me know.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

harrysin said:


> It's coming along nicely James and your cross-cut jig is obviously working well.



Thanks Harry.

The cross cut mitre sled was perfect. The hard part id trying to get the GMC table saw to exactly 45degrees.

This was inspired by the Box Making DVD, by Doug Stowe, I bought.

I hope to make full use of it once I get the flag case finished. :haha:

James


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Dr.Zook said:


> Nice work James. Won't be long now.



I hope not, I have to deliver it in July when I visit my Mum, my brother and his family in Grafton NSW.

James


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

xplorx4 said:


> Looking good James, I have been so out of pocket lately with projects at church. If I can be of any assistance be sure to let me know.


You have already been a great help, thanks Jerry.

James


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*almost done*

Today, I cut the hardboard backing for the case - sanded this to fit.

Added some cheating screws to the base and top angle to make sure it hold together.

Routered "feet" in.

Added the first coat of Scandinavian Oil.

Next week end I will add the second coat of oil and fine tune the backing board.

James


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I like it Jim and you have given me some ideas that I will try to incorporate in mine.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

It's looking good James, one thing that I would have done differently is at the top, instead of a screw I would have put in a couple of splines, very quickly done on the table saw.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

James, I see nothing of a "Poor Man's" in your flag case. My wife spent many dollars on a similar case for my father's flag.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I will be shortly building a new flag case, this one is closer to home. A young soldier from our church was killed in Afghanistan about 10 days ago just three weeks before leaving for home. He left behind a wife of 1 year. He was 21 and she just turned 20. I will be giving them the one I built for my Dad, I know he would approve, and I will remake his. I think I will keep one or two on hand.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

harrysin said:


> It's looking good James, one thing that I would have done differently is at the top, instead of a screw I would have put in a couple of splines, very quickly done on the table saw.


Harry would you use an accent color wood or same species?


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

xplorx4 said:


> I will be shortly building a new flag case, this one is closer to home. A young soldier from our church was killed in Afghanistan about 10 days ago just three weeks before leaving for home. He left behind a wife of 1 year. He was 21 and she just turned 20. I will be giving them the one I built for my Dad, I know he would approve, and I will remake his. I think I will keep one or two on hand.




You're a class act, Jerry. I'm sure it will be special for his family.



As for the splines, on a 'serious' piece like a flag case, I think simple, matching splines would be better than contrasting ones. But thats just my preference.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

kp91 said:


> You're a class act, Jerry. I'm sure it will be special for his family.


nuff said +1


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

xplorx4 said:


> Harry would you use an accent color wood or same species?


Jerry, who knows, such decisions I tend to make as a project proceeds, a freehand sketch with approximate measurements is about all the planning that I do because I lack imagination.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I am up at Grafton at the moment,
.
The case is effectively finished and I will present to my mother tomorrow.

She has given me the honour of keeping the case and flag at my home in Sydney.

James

Thanks everyone for your advice and encouragement..


----------

